# Encender tv Philco 20MS6 sin flyback



## funken (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola amigos, mi pregunta es la siguiente: queria saber si se puede encender un televisor, (por caso el Philco 20MS6), con el flyback desvinculado de la plaqueta, es decir extraído totalmente de ella, esto en caso de que no sepamos si esta averiado para sacarnos las dudas, por otro lado oí por ahi que ciertos modelos de tv no encienden estando conectados a la serie ( lampara de pruebas) es esto verdad? gracias de antemano.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 9, 2011)

en algunos modelos el flyback tambien da tension a al amp de audio y algunas otras partes


----------



## funken (Jun 10, 2011)

Entonces es muy probable que si no esta este elemento, no se de el pulso de arranque para que encienda la fuente?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

Deberias interiorizarte más del funcionamiento de un televisor, sacas el fly-back y es como dejar medio televisor........
El flyback es un elemento vital de un TV, sin el no habra extra alta tensión en el ánodo del TRC, y mucho menos deflección horizontal, tampoco tendras deflexión vertical, ni +B de video y muchas otras partes del equipo  quedaran sin energia, asi que eso es utópico......

Depende del tamaño de la lámpara serie, si es muy chica no dejara llegara a las tensiones mínimas de funcionamiento


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola funken,si queres podes sacar el flyback,o en su defecto el transistor  de Salida horizontal para realizar esa prueba,pero lo unico que vas a poder controlar es si la fuente arranca,quizas en estas condiciones el jungla de exitacion h, pero ,en este momento no estoy seguro habria que probar,es mas hay equipos que sin el flyback no arrancan ,caso de algun modelo viejo de philco.

Como te indicaron los demas colegas ,si este trafo no esta ,no vas a tener la mayoria de las tensiones secundarias,fil ,mat,vert ,vt etc.

Que es lo que te hace determinar que el flyback no funciona? ,que pruebas realizaste?,hay exitacion? ,esta alimentado el horizontal? ,el micro da la orden de encendido,pega el rele,el jungla genera el pulso horizontal,como ves, hay un monton de variables que pueden influir en el no funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## funken (Jun 10, 2011)

Estoy seguro que lo que pregunto le va ser de utilidad a muchos ya que como dicen preguntando se aprende, hago esta pregunta porque asi como se puede probar un tv con el zocalo del tubo desconectado, con el colector del transitor de salida horizontal desoldado, con el ultror del flyback desconectado y tambien aislar la pata de los 130 volts para que arranque la fuente (por ej. algunos modelos de Crown Mustang) pensé que del mismo modo se podia realizar la prueba de extraer el flyback pero veo que he dicho un disparate, bueno, el problema es que el televisor no enciende es como que se protege, se escucha que pega el relay y vuelve al estado de stand by, el IC regulador de voltaje esta bien, tengo los 300 v. en linea de entrada, no me preocupan la tension del filamento ni el barrido ni la deflexion, solo quiero hacer arrancar la fuente conmutada sin señal de imagen, lo demas despues se verá, el caso es que quiero sacarlo para salir de la duda de si puede estar fisurado y estar largando alta tension y por eso se protege la fuente o de si tiene un corto en alguna de sus espiras ya que como saben no se puede chequear con el tester, por lo menos eso creo yo.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola funken,si es asi desconecta el +B del flyback o el colector del tr de salida horizontal y fijate que pasa,tambien podrias poner una lampara de 220,60w incandescente para ver si la fuente regula  correctamente ,si mal no recuerdo ese chasis usa el str 59041 y el + B es de 123v.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

funken dijo:


> Estoy seguro que lo que pregunto le va ser de utilidad a muchos ya que como dicen preguntando se aprende, hago esta pregunta porque asi como se puede probar un tv con el zocalo del tubo desconectado, con el colector del transitor de salida horizontal desoldado, con el ultror del flyback desconectado y tambien aislar la pata de los 130 volts para que arranque la fuente (por ej. algunos modelos de Crown Mustang) pensé que del mismo modo se podia realizar la prueba de extraer el flyback pero veo que he dicho un disparate, bueno, el problema es que el televisor no enciende es como que se protege, se escucha que pega el relay y vuelve al estado de stand by, el IC regulador de voltaje esta bien, tengo los 300 v. en linea de entrada, no me preocupan la tension del filamento ni el barrido ni la deflexion, solo quiero hacer arrancar la fuente conmutada sin señal de imagen, lo demas despues se verá, el caso es que quiero sacarlo para salir de la duda de si puede estar fisurado y estar largando alta tension y por eso se protege la fuente o de si tiene un corto en alguna de sus espiras ya que como saben no se puede chequear con el tester, por lo menos eso creo yo.



Mediste el transistor de horizontal? mediste que que no este en corto la entrada del +B del flyback hacia masa del mismo?

verificaste que no exista corto en los diodos de las fuentes secuandarias? o en lo que alimentan?

Una forma de determinar que puede ser es verificar si alcanza a deflexionar por breve que sea, se mide cualquiera de las tensións que salien del flyback(no sobre las patas del mimso) y si mide algo es un tipo de problema, si no mide nada de nada el problema es otro
Para este tipo de prueba es mejor un multimetro de aguja

Si lo anterior no funciona quitas el transistor de salida horizontal, pones una lámpara entre masa y donde va el colector del transistor de salida

La fuente debe arrancasr y dar la tensión nominal de trabajo por unos momentos y quedar en std-by de nuevo

La lámara pude ser de unos 40-60W si no sale de stand by en estas condiciones debes verificar que le lleguen los 5V al micro, ubicar la pata del power y seguir de alli hasta la fuente

hay varios trnasistores uno de ellos puede estar dañado


----------



## funken (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola, retiré totalmente el Tr D5072 y sin flyback en placa le di encendido pero no pasó nada, al transistor lo medí afuera y aparentemente esta bien, tiene la resistencia tipica de 40/50 Ohms entre base y emisor, y entre pata de los 130v. con respecto de masa del flyback no hay cortos (midiendo sobre el Tat fuera de la placa) y en placa misma, tampoco hay diodos en corto. Sobre el metodo de la lampara, se debe conectar sin enchufar el tv a la serie o directamente a la red? perdón por mis limitados conocimientos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2011)

No era eso lo que te explique, era con fly-back y transistor en su lugar, encender y ver si intenta aparecer tensión en algunas de las fuentes secundarias

Eso es algo que no has echo

Lo otro era poner el la lámpara donde va el colector, pero si sacaste el fly-back ya no la podes poner alli porque no esta el bobinado primario, tendrás que ponerlo en donde entra al fly-back no hace falta la serie


----------



## funken (Jun 15, 2011)

efectivamente, hice la prueba de la lampara y enciende tenuemente para luego apagarse y volver al modo stand by, tengo los 5v. en la pata 32 del micro, cambié el STR 59041, resistencias y varios capacitores y sigue sin encender.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 15, 2011)

Sin el transistor de saldia horizontal y sin el flyback no esperes que encinda, imposible, eso se hace para verificar que las tensiones esten correctas, dices que la lámpara prendio tenuemente y mediste el voltaje?


----------



## elgriego (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola,decis que a la salida de +b la fuente entrega poca tension? En vacio ,sin la lampara de carga ,que voltage tenes? no estara abierto el capacitor de 100mf por 160v,controlaste eso ?

Saludos.


----------



## funken (Jun 15, 2011)

El transistor de salida horizontal y el flyback estan colocados y soldados.  
Hay 223 VAc en primario de la fuente, a la salida del capacitor de linea de entrada C807 [al dar encendido por panel] tengo entre 90 y 110 Vcc, el capacitor esta bien, en vacio no tengo tensiones salvo la de entrada que es de 223 Vac.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 15, 2011)

No me entendes, sin el transistor y con la lampara puesta entre donde va el colector y el emisor, que tesión tenes alli cuando le das encendido, esa es la que quiero saber


----------



## funken (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola, hice el experimento que me dijiste y me voló la placa! hice lo que me dijiste: retiré el transistor de salida horizontal y en su lugar conecté la lampara al colector y al emisor encendí y Pum!!!, por algo no lo queria hacer, estaba un poco reacio pero bue, me imaginaba que si había un corto en la fuente primaria cómo se iba a alimentar bien el secundario ?!, ya está ahora tengo que comprar de nuevo los mismos componentes que ya habia cambiado y además se abrio la resistencia grande la de 3.3 Ohms por 10W que todavia esta caliente, también explotó la resistencia R801, fusible incluido y el STR59041 que esta en corto, volví de vuelta adonde estaba, peor aún porque se quemaron otras cosas..


----------



## pandacba (Jun 16, 2011)

Primero lo que te indique no es ninbún experimento, si no la forma correcta de probar la fuente, todos los dias hacemos eso,y no nos vuela nada, imposible por varias razones, por un lado una lámpara de 40W representa para los 110-130V de las fuentes apenas una carga real de 20W, el horizontal en funcionamienteo carga la fuente entre 60 y 75W, imposible que una miserable lámparita la rompa.

Por otro lado la fuente cuando hay sobreconsumo se apaga, porque asi estan diseñadas, cuando se rompe el tr de salida horizontal y se pone en corto la fuente no se daña

Alli tenes otro tipo de problema


----------



## oscarzx (Jun 30, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Primero lo que te indique no es ninbún experimento, si no la forma correcta de probar la fuente, todos los dias hacemos eso,y no nos vuela nada, imposible por varias razones, por un lado una lámpara de 40W representa para los 110-130V de las fuentes apenas una carga real de 20W, el horizontal en funcionamienteo carga la fuente entre 60 y 75W, imposible que una miserable lámparita la rompa.
> 
> Por otro lado la fuente cuando hay sobreconsumo se apaga, porque asi estan diseñadas, cuando se rompe el tr de salida horizontal y se pone en corto la fuente no se daña
> 
> Alli tenes otro tipo de problema



al conectar la lampara al emisor, es como si fuera a masa?, es que yo tampoco he hecho nunca esta prueba.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2011)

Efectivamente, la idea es que la lámpara sea una carga de la fuente, consuma algo de energia, yver como se comporta, de paso al atravesar el primrio del flyback, si este no tiene cortos o perdidas a masa la lámpara debe encender, y poder medirse entre sus extremos el +B de la fuente.
Lo ideal es poseer un variac de tal forma de subir hasta los 240V y bajar hasta 140(o lo que indique el manual o el respaldo del tv bajo prueba) debiendo en dicho rango ni subir ni bajar el +B lo cual indica un correcto funcionamiento de la fuetne,

Si la tensión sube  o baja, la fuetne tiene problemas y debe corregirse antes de seguir

Esto no es para nada nuevo se emplea desde la aparición de la TV color a partir de 1980


----------



## oscarzx (Jun 30, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Efectivamente, la idea es que la lámpara sea una carga de la fuente, consuma algo de energia, yver como se comporta, de paso al atravesar el primrio del flyback, si este no tiene cortos o perdidas a masa la lámpara debe encender, y poder medirse entre sus extremos el +B de la fuente.
> Lo ideal es poseer un variac de tal forma de subir hasta los 240V y bajar hasta 140(o lo que indique el manual o el respaldo del tv bajo prueba) debiendo en dicho rango ni subir ni bajar el +B lo cual indica un correcto funcionamiento de la fuetne,
> 
> Si la tensión sube  o baja, la fuetne tiene problemas y debe corregirse antes de seguir
> ...



ya veo, y de casualidad tienes un plano para construir dicho variac? pues lo digo para no empezar a probar en la red cual es el que funciona.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2011)

El variac se compra viene construido y te permie variar de 0V al máximo(250 o 300V ségún los modelos, uno de  hasta 250 es suficiente)


----------

